# 2009 King of the Road - Mishawaka IN, MRCR



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Online Signup for will be up by Tuesday 22th of December.​


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

You may want to rename it.
I think last year you had a Queen of the Road, and rumor has it she has already earned a couple of first places this year.

So you 1/12 guys gotta ask yourselves....are you faster than a sixth grader


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

hehe..sadly...no, I'm not faster then a 6th grader. But I had fun.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*Finally*

Got around to getting the pre-entry form up.

http://www.michianarc.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=18&Itemid=96


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> You may want to rename it.
> I think last year you had a Queen of the Road, and rumor has it she has already earned a couple of first places this year.
> 
> So you 1/12 guys gotta ask yourselves....are you faster than a sixth grader


 Queen of the road you didnt win last year and there is no way you graduated the 5th grade


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Sounds fun, see ya Sunday!

Is paragon allowed?


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes it is


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

B-rad said:


> Sounds fun, see ya Sunday!
> 
> Is paragon allowed?


Yeppers... Pretty much the choice of most racers there as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Latest Update....

Free LUNCH again. Hooters of Mishawaka will be providing 300 wings w/your choice of sauce. Lunch will be picked up around 11:30 and back at the track around noon. So no need to make the mad dash out to find some lunch before racing begins!

Seeya Sunday!

Aaron


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Wings, with paragon sauce....my favorite 

Unfortunetly it sounds like I'll be working


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

R you sure? Your looking a little pale...better call in sick!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

acyrier said:


> R you sure? Your looking a little pale...better call in sick!


Notified by supervisor a few hours ago, starting Friday, mandatory 12hr days, 7 day weeks, till Northeast Indiana gets completely restored of all phone services


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Arrgh... Damn Mother Nature!


----------



## JCWdude (Jul 7, 2008)

How long can it take to repair eleven phones ?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

JCWdude said:


> How long can it take to repair eleven phones ?


11- that means I gots to take the shoe off....and find someone to help retire it:hat:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

For those asking, we'll open the track for practice tomorrow ..err...today... for open practice, 1:30PM till about 10:00pm. for practice.


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have a list of how many people are signed up for each class so far (#'s only)?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

If by some miracle I get all '11' of those phone lines back up :freak:

Will there be any problem signing up in the morning?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Nope, not at all.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Just wanted to thank all the people for coming out. Thanks Ken Miller, Ken Donathan, pat and Dustin for helping out w/the race in one form or another.

Seeya all at regionals!

Aaron


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Had a great time. A well done program and good fun all the way around.:thumbsup:


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

It was fun out there, but I wish the turn out could have been better for all of the classes.

Last year there were a lot more people their, with only a few pit tables open.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

I had a good time, it was refreshing to see a bunch of people taking the hobby as a hobby and not too serious. I will take my dune buggy next time and give that a try :thumbsup:


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks to Aaron and all the MRCR crew as Leah and I had a great time! Maybe next time I won"t have to push start Marty or Follow Brad around the track 8 minutes at a time! See ya all soon.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Glad ya'll could make it! We're bring a group down for regionals, been looking forward to it for a while.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea Phil, that reminded me of good sprint car days.

I had a great time.


----------

